# Collet adapter: 1/4" to 1/2"



## curtcich (Feb 16, 2011)

Hello, I have a Craftsman 315.175341	Router that has a 1/4" collet ONLY. I need to be able to use 1/2" shank bits as well. Are there any universal adapters available that I couldn't find? Or maybe some other method I'm not familiar with. Any input is appreciated. In advance: Thanx C2 (Curt)


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

curtcich said:


> Hello, I have a Craftsman 315.175341	Router that has a 1/4" collet ONLY. I need to be able to use 1/2" shank bits as well. Are there any universal adapters available that I couldn't find? Or maybe some other method I'm not familiar with. Any input is appreciated. In advance: Thanx C2 (Curt)


Hi Curt - You wont find a collet adapter going from smaller to larger. Safety/liability thing. I have seen some shop made versions but wouldn't make a recommendation to do that. I have a Craftsman of about that vintage and went through the same exercise when I first inherited it. I am kinda leary about using some of the larger 1/4" shank bits in it anyway, visions of smoke and such. Your best bet is to pick up a router made for 1/2" bits, many on eBay/Craigs List/reconditioned for around $100 or less. Craftsman even has a new combination kit (fixed and plunge bases) for $110. 
Sorry I couldn't be more help.
Good Luck


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Curt

I will 2nd . John's post , I have one that I use but it will cost you almost the same as a router you can pickup..

Can't have to many routers 
===


----------



## jewood (Jun 14, 2012)

Someone asked me about an adapter from 1/4" to 1/2" so I thought I would ask here.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

jewood said:


> Someone asked me about an adapter from 1/4" to 1/2" so I thought I would ask here.


Hi John - Welcome to the forum

If you read the preceeding posts you know the jist of it. Kind of a safety thing and not likely to happen


----------



## wood-wizard (Dec 3, 2011)

I currently have the same problem only I am using a cnc. From what I have learned, manufactures will not make such a device because of the liability involved. It seems they are afraid someone will use the router with a bit too large and dangerous for the router. My application is to use a pen holder for the cnc, Not a spinning bit. They have a point...using a bit larger than the router is designed for can be very, very dangerous. All machines have a limit. Best of luck and I hope this helped.


----------

